
NATO and Pelosi Apparently Unaware That .ly Is Owned by Qaddafi - jlhamilton
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2011/04/libya-twitter-nato/36481/
======
david_shaw
Although Libya does own that TLD, it's not as though bit.ly or ow.ly are
Libyan sleeper cells ready to redirect our traffic at whim. The worst that
could really happen is that the TLD is shut down, and none of the links work
anymore. I guess theoretically Libya could put a 300-redirect on every .ly
domain to forward to some propaganda page or something, but it's not like
you're supporting Qaddafi by using bit.ly.

